# GPS nokia 5800



## kande (Feb 14, 2010)

Hola de nuevo amigos!!!

A ver, el problema es que la licencia del GPS del susodicho teléfono a caducado y me deja localizar calles pero no hacer "que me lleve hasta ellas". Es decir, *no me deja navegar. *

Por tanto, lo que me interesaria saber es si hay alguna forma de corregir esto sin pagar licencia o si hay opcion de introducir un nuevo software de navegacion por satelite.

un saludo y gracias.


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 14, 2010)

Tenés que instalar el soft de Garmin, hay muchos tutoriales para hacerlo. Con ese soft usás el gps integrado gratis.

Saludos


----------



## kande (Feb 17, 2010)

Muchas gracias *mnicolau *ya lo tengo instalado, lo que pasa es que ahora me dice que está a la espera de una mayor precision de gps. Lo he probado en carretera y no e logrado qye cogiera señal


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 17, 2010)

Activaste la opción para que use el gps integrado? La primera vez tarda unos 5 minutos en tomar señal, después lo hace más rápido.

Saludos


----------



## kande (Feb 17, 2010)

Si, tenia activado el gps integrado. Pero hice una cosa, me meti en el apartado de _datos del gps_ y seguidamente en _navegación_ y sin salir de ahi, di al botón de menú y me metí en el garmin, al principio tardó un poco en coger señal, pero luego perfecto. Y creo que ya no tengo que hacer ese _truco_ para que se me conecte al satélite, pero ya te lo confirmaré.

un saludo y gracias


----------



## kande (Feb 19, 2010)

Por fin lo probé en carretera y no hizo falta mas que entrar en _garmin_, elegir destino y esperar muy poquito a captase señal.

Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 19, 2010)

Bárbaro, yo lo estuve usando ayer también, anda muy bien realmente. Eso sí, llevate un cargador de batería para el auto si vas a hacer viajes largos ya que el gps te chupa la batería del celu 

Saludos


----------

